# Xtreme Stabilization Test Stabs part 2



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey i'm in on testing!! :wink:


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

i would test one here in the cold canadien climit


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

HyperFlow said:


> i would test one here in the cold canadien climit


send me a pm with all you info and you will be in for the testing:thumbs_up

thanks for your interest


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*Would like to help.*

Yeah I would like to try a complete set....Main and sides. Just one side would work too. Do you have mounting bars for main and "single or double sides"?


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

I would test one and so would my son here in Michigan. PM sent


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

pm sent would like to check out a xl in 26


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*Where can we see pics of these stabs*

Thanks


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

You can check them out at xtremestabilization.com
people you will love these stabilizers I took a b-stinger back and bought one on the spot. Try them and you will have to have one I did.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

WCH said:


> You can check them out at xtremestabilization.com
> people you will love these stabilizers I took a b-stinger back and bought one on the spot. Try them and you will have to have one I did.


Thanks for helping out with the pictures. And i remember when you took the other stab back lol i believe it was at the ASA pro/am in Illinois


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

APAnTN said:


> Thanks for helping out with the pictures. And i remember when you took the other stab back lol i believe it was at the ASA pro/am in Illinois


Yep and definately do not regret it, me, my dad, and my uncle all use Xtreme stabilizers and all are very satisfied with it, hands down the best I have ever used. Also might have another one interested I got my Father in Law shooting a bow and took my X3 and made it 8" for him to use he says it holds great...hopeful will have you another customer if he decides to get into archery.


----------



## cory boren (Jan 3, 2009)

*hey*

i wanna test this thing.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for signing up:thumbs_up i will start shipping the testers out next week

thanks again
Mark


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

hey guys dont forget to post in this thread and include your phone num when you pm me

thanks Mark


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark, count me in for the testing. I'll be glad to to test any Xtreme stab between 8"-12" since I'm a hunter and don't shoot competition. Just enclose the rules and I'll get 'er done. Also, I'll be glad to post a review and pics, too, if that's needed. Just let me know when and where to post. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## hoefj (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the opportunity! I would like to try out the DOA. PM sent


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys:thumbs_up we will get the testing kicked off next week:wink:


----------



## Uwanttouse (Oct 13, 2009)

Grandad said:


> Mark, count me in for the testing. I'll be glad to to test any Xtreme stab between 8"-12" since I'm a hunter and don't shoot competition. Just enclose the rules and I'll get 'er done. Also, I'll be glad to post a review and pics, too, if that's needed. Just let me know when and where to post. Thanks for the opportunity.



+1 Ditto!!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Uwanttouse said:


> +1 Ditto!!!


send me a pm with your info so i can get you on the list

thanks guys:thumbs_up


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

TTT to get the word out on the Xtreme Test.


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Check out these Stabs they are a great product and Mark has the best customer service...I know from first hand experience, Mark took time to talk to both me and my father at Metropolis Illinois, let us try his stabs and truly took care of us, two very happy customers.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll give one a shot, pm sent.


----------



## 1justright (Feb 24, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys ill get you on the list:thumbs_up


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

*testing*

I've been waiting for the opportunity. PM sent.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for signing up the testers will start shipping out first of next week

thanks again everyone:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for signing up the testers will start shipping out first of next week

thanks again everyone:thumbs_up


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Love my X3, pm sent!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

lets move it up:thumbs_up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

testers will start heading out tomorrow:thumbs_up


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

is it too late to sign up? let me know i would like to try out one of the longer stab.

Bill


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

fishcatcher said:


> is it too late to sign up? let me know i would like to try out one of the longer stab.
> 
> Bill


Its not too late im plan on keeping it open from now on so folks can give them a try. Just send me a PM with your address and your phone num along with the stab you want to test

thanks Mark


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Bump for Xtreme


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

I will like to try this stab. PM sent


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

Guys you will love these Stabs bumb.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

dont forget to post on this thread when signing up:thumbs_up


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*Got mine in today*

Well I haven't got to shoot them today, its raining really bad. But WOW!!!! opened the box like it was Christmas and still can't stop looking at them. Quality product all out. Carbon looks perfect, machining of parts perfect, and they hold really well. Can't wait to shoot them tomarrow. Stikers look awesome too!!! I know I am just testing these but think I am going to have to send some money!!!! 

Great product.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been raining in northeast Texas all day but tomorrow it should start to clear. Don't have mine yet, hope to get it sometime this week.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

i cant remember the names that got sent out but i sent out 4 testers this past week. so we will be getting some reviews soon:teeth:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

Got mine and am planning to test tomarrow. I will then give a review. Do we want them posted here or via pm? Dan


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

Mark if u got someting I'll give it a try.these are some great stabs. the DOA did wonders for my wifes groups.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

firemanbrown said:


> Got mine and am planning to test tomarrow. I will then give a review. Do we want them posted here or via pm? Dan


If you will shoot me a pm and ill send you a link where to post the review

thanks Mark



engco231 said:


> Mark if u got someting I'll give it a try.these are some great stabs. the DOA did wonders for my wifes groups.


Ken just let me know which one you want to test out and ill get you on the list

thanks Mark


----------



## engco231 (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

did you get my pm? 

Bill


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

fishcatcher said:


> did you get my pm?
> 
> Bill


i dint think so


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

pm and info sent, Flatliner XL 26"


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for signing up please remember to post in this thread along with sending me a pm when signing up


----------



## Zonablazer (Aug 5, 2009)

I'd love to give it a trial ! PM Sent


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

seanpomeroy said:


> I'd love to give it a trial ! PM Sent


ive got you down on the list. Thanks for signing up


----------



## Zonablazer (Aug 5, 2009)

great thanks for adding me....i'm really lookin forward to it


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for starting the test back up!! I'm patiently waiting for my turn.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

andy6228 said:


> Thanks for starting the test back up!! I'm patiently waiting for my turn.


hopefully things will go better this time around. 

thanks everyone for signing up,
Mark


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks guys for signing up and its not too late for others to sign up as well


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark, got the Extreme Flatliner X3 today. Hope to start testing tomorrow PM. Weather should be nice. As others have said, it's immediately apparent the quality built into these stabs. I haven't seen better. The shaft is remarkably light, but I better save the rest for my brief comparison review. Thanks again for the opportunity.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Grandad said:


> Mark, got the Extreme Flatliner X3 today. Hope to start testing tomorrow PM. Weather should be nice. As others have said, it's immediately apparent the quality built into these stabs. I haven't seen better. The shaft is remarkably light, but I better save the rest for my brief comparison review. Thanks again for the opportunity.


Sounds great I cant wait to see your review. Thanks again for being a part of the testing

Mark


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Stab Test*

Sent a Pm with my information. Thanks Steve


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

thanks for signing up guys


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Mark, I'll be posting my impressions sometime this weekend. Do you my comments on this thread or another? Thanks!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Grandad said:


> Mark, I'll be posting my impressions sometime this weekend. Do you my comments on this thread or another? Thanks!


you can post it in the revew thread if you will please

thanks again,
Mark


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i would test one but only interested in 6-8 inch right now


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Guys and gals, your going to enjoy shooting with these stabs that Mark makes!! I've been shooting them almost a year and without a doubt they are the finest in quality, fit and finish, and not to mention they perform out of this world!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Zonablazer (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm really excited to get the test run. I've been talkin to my close friends who own the local pro shop about these stabilizers. I'm planning on bringing it to the shop and let everyone get some shots off with it when i get it. Should be a good review with multiple people and pictures. Are there any issues with selling your product at our proshop if we like em?


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

3Dblackncamo said:


> i would test one but only interested in 6-8 inch right now


Pm sent:thumbs_up



12 rings only said:


> Guys and gals, your going to enjoy shooting with these stabs that Mark makes!! I've been shooting them almost a year and without a doubt they are the finest in quality, fit and finish, and not to mention they perform out of this world!! :thumbs_up


thanks for the kind words



Zonablazer said:


> I'm really excited to get the test run. I've been talkin to my close friends who own the local pro shop about these stabilizers. I'm planning on bringing it to the shop and let everyone get some shots off with it when i get it. Should be a good review with multiple people and pictures. Are there any issues with selling your product at our proshop if we like em?


Id be happy to get them in some shops:thumbs_up


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm happy to post my impressions of the Xtreme Flatliner X3 that Mark (APAnTN) sent me for testing. I appreciate the opportunity to be included and to have a chance to try out this Extreme stabilizer.

I hope my comments will be helpful for anyone thinking about trying one of these stabs. I realize that some of my impressions will be repeating what's already been said by others. However, I can only tell you what my experience was while testing this product.

First, everything about the fit and finish of the Xtreme Flatliner X3 is top quality and first class. If looks and detail are important to you, not to worry… this thing is really nice. And, the Bowjax is pretty cool, too… I like it!

Next, the carbon rod is extremely light weight, the lightest I've felt. Light and strong are a good combination. You quickly realize that the goal here is to get most of the weight on the very end regardless of length. The benefit of doing this really shows up when you shoot different lengths.

The Xtreme X3 is pretty unique in that it is assembled from two pieces that can be used independently as different length stabilizers depending on your setup and preference. Or, the two pieces can be neatly attached and used as one complete stabilizer. The two lengths measure 3-7/8” and 5-5/8”. Together they measure 9-1/2” without weights. If all the weights are attached, a total of 14.6 oz, the length becomes just shy of 12” on my test stab. By putting a neoprene washer between the stab and the bow would effectively give you 12”.

So I was able to test all three lengths which was good for me because I don’t compete, I just shoot targets at home and hunt. I was anxious to test the Xtreme X3 with the shorter lengths using differents weights because of the obvious advantage for hunters. When I did, the result was a bit of a surprise to me. I also use a quick disconnect (CoolhandLuke) which allowed me a little more flexibility to work with.

Now to the results. My son uses a B-stinger (8.5” 11oz). I’ve shot it enough to know what a premium stabilizer does for me. It significantly reduces pin wobble to nearly nothing. So I was hoping for similar results when I attached the Xtreme stab less one weight, that’s approximately 12 oz. It’s a bit longer than the 8.5” B-stinger plus QD but not by much and not enough to matter. Well, the result was just as I expected, hardly any wobble and comfortable to hold with no vibration. After adding the additional weight, it was amazing to bring up the pin and watch it “just sit there.” However, I’m not a big guy and I don’t prefer or necessary need the extra weight. But that’s just me.

Before trying the shorter lengths, I did reduce the weight down to 9 oz and it held very well, certainly plenty good for hunting. I’m convinced that the featherweight, stiff carbon rod plays a key role in making this stab work so well with a variety of lengths and weights. You just have to find the combination that's best for you. Like another poster said, it's not magic... but close enough.

Now tell me something I didn’t know… here ya go! I tried the shorter lengths and was totally surprised at how well they performed both with and without the QD attached. With my QD and the 5-5/8” rod and using 12 oz of weight, the length then becomes just over 8.5” which is the length of the B-stinger hunter I’ve been shooting. Honestly, you can flip a coin on this one, it’s that close. What I'm saying is that both these stabs do exactly what they're designed to do... they seriously minimize pin wobble. I really couldn’t tell much difference between them, not enough to describe. But, I was amazed that the shorter piece of the two, using the same weight (12 oz), doesn’t give up much to it’s bigger brother. I really didn’t know that a short setup would enable me to steady the bow that well. So that was a bit of a revelation for me. However, I still prefer the 8.5” length with 12 oz of weight.

One of the great features of the Xtreme stab is the ability to change weights without changing stabs. Frankly, I don’t find any practical advantage to be gained buy using more than 12 oz for hunting, and 9 oz will work well, too. But in the end, it will always come down to personal preference. The X3 allowed me to learn that although 12 oz may be my preferred weight, the featherweight carbon rod allows for a variation in stabilizer weights and lengths without much sacrifice. For hunting, that can be an important factor to consider. In this case, the “less is more” principle may apply.

I thoroughly enjoyed my time with the Xtreme Flatliner X3. If you already know what length and weight you prefer, that’s great. But if you don’t, the X3 and a QD will give you lots of choices and flexibility. No doubt that Blair’s B-stinger is a serious performer, the best I had used until now. However, I found that Mark’s Extreme Flatliner provides similar performance with more flexibility. Congrats to Mark for a very nice product and great all around performer. Trust me, you won’t be disappointed. Check the product thread or Mark’s website for more information. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Grandad said:


> I'm happy to post my impressions of the Xtreme Flatliner X3 that Mark (APAnTN) sent me for testing. I appreciate the opportunity to be included and to have a chance to try out this Extreme stabilizer.
> 
> I hope my comments will be helpful for anyone thinking about trying one of these stabs. I realize that some of my impressions will be repeating what's already been said by others. However, I can only tell you what my experience was while testing this product.
> 
> ...


Now thats what i like to hear:thumbs_up thank you very much for taking the time to test and do such a thorough review. I feel that my X3 is the most versitile stab on the market it was designed for the hunter/hunter class 3d shooter in mind the options on it is endless


----------



## ParkerBowVA (Oct 5, 2009)

*X3*

Mark, if possible I'd like to get on the list to test the X3...sent you PM

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

ParkerBowVA said:


> Mark, if possible I'd like to get on the list to test the X3...sent you PM
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Ill get you on the list:thumbs_up


----------



## Zonablazer (Aug 5, 2009)

Great review Grandad...it sounds as if the versatility of the stabilizer is what seperates it from the rest. I can't wait to get my go at it !!!


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Zonablazer said:


> Great review Grandad...it sounds as if the versatility of the stabilizer is what seperates it from the rest. I can't wait to get my go at it !!!


I feel that what you said is correct. I tried to make a great all in one stab for the hunter class 3der and the hunter as well and not break the bank. The X3 is by far my best seller


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

I would like to be added to the list of testers. Thanks in advanced


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

wheresthebear said:


> I would like to be added to the list of testers. Thanks in advanced


:thumbs_up Ive got you on the list

thanks Mark


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*sounds good i would like to try*

i will pm you the info


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

nickster said:


> i will pm you the info


:thumbs_up thanks for signing up


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Keep on signing up guys:thumbs_up we will keep this going as long as folks want to try them out

thanks Mark


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

got the 26 in in the mail the other day just like my 12in version from mark the craftmanship bhind these things are awesome.... attention to detail is amazing behind these things also....

if you are looking for a long bar for open class to shoot this is the wway to go mark is awesome to deal with and will help you in any way possible

the stabilizer holds amazing threww it on my 32 accomplice and was stacking arrows with it love the adjustability with the end weights where you can have from 3 down to none on the end.... light weight carbon rod and lot of wewight on the end which is what you want in a target rig... wish i wouldve been able to shoot in in a tourney to see if and howw much my scores wouldve changed i will be def ordering one come the first of the year...

if you want one of the best stabilizers on the market and the best price on the market and the best customer service from a stabilizer company extreme would be the way to go cant wait to get mine for the 37in 3d rig and tear up some foam this year thanks for the opportunity mark

Josh


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

08toxikshooter said:


> got the 26 in in the mail the other day just like my 12in version from mark the craftmanship bhind these things are awesome.... attention to detail is amazing behind these things also....
> 
> if you are looking for a long bar for open class to shoot this is the wway to go mark is awesome to deal with and will help you in any way possible
> 
> ...


thanks for testing it out and im glad you like the results. Let me know when you are ready and ill take good care of you

Mark


----------



## andy6228 (Mar 12, 2009)

Are the test stabs still going around?


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

andy6228 said:


> Are the test stabs still going around?


Yes they are still out there


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mark I would like to test one of the flatliner xl 30'' if possible.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Mark I would like to test one of the flatliner xl 30'' if possible.


Me first lol. 

I'm gettin the new one first haha!(wish)


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Me first lol.
> 
> I'm gettin the new one first haha!(wish)


lol. My new bow is sitting naked needing some bars.:wink:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Mark I would like to test one of the flatliner xl 30'' if possible.


Ill see if i can track down the 30 XL that folks are testing. That way you will know if the Pro XL works better

Mark


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> lol. My new bow is sitting naked needing some bars.:wink:


Well I have an indoor money tournament next Saturday that I need to win


----------

